# Dry Tortuga's



## d-a (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I finally got the opportunity to fish the Dry Tortuga's. It was always a trip i had dreamed of and one that will be hard to forget. Fished With Capt Yuri on the Lauren Jeanne out of Stock Island(Key West). Was a 3 1/2 day trip for muttons and Groupers. I never knew how difficult it is to catch muttons. I assumed they were as easy to catch as a normal red snapper since there body composition looks the same; just different color and the tell tale mutton spot. Boy was I wrong. 

Here is a few pics of the trip. The boat limit was 120 snappers and 36 groupers. We were almost limited out on the second day, only needing 10 more snapper and 6 more groupers.

My first ever Mutton







First double digit mutton






Same mutton on 150q cooler for comparison






Mutton on the Yellowtail rod (funnest of all)






40lb Black grouper caught by Ken, but Im holding it up






Small red Grouper






Limit of Snappers and groupers. I kept 7 Yellow tails for a friend or else we would have had 120 Muttons on the trip.











d-a


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats my dream trip! What was the breakdown on cost? Great catch!


----------



## d-a (Jan 2, 2012)

It was $685 per person plus tip. With 6 being the max. 

d-a


----------



## deadend (Jan 2, 2012)

That Carbo is sweet!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats Awesome Doug,
Look forward to May that much more


----------



## MCBIG (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang man that looked like some big time fun,Great Catch !!!
Mike


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

I fished with Yuri a couple of years ago. It was a really fun trip, but I got tired of bottom fishing, real quick. I flat-lined for the last day while the other guys kept pulling up grouper and snapper. I caught some pretty cool stuff on the top, too....mahi mahi, pompano, etc.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 5, 2012)

Yuri runs a first class operation. The man knows how to put folks on fish


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 10, 2012)

I grew up in Marathon Florida.  And in the seventies we would go there twice a summer for a week to 10 days and fish.  We caught unbelievable amounts of fish.  i can remember one time we anchored up behind a shrimp boat and the mutton snapper were stacked to the surface and we pulled them in as fast as you could put a line in the water.  We also caught giant tarpon in the Fort anchorage.  That is a special place no doubt and looks like you had a blast.


----------



## d-a (Jan 10, 2012)

bowandgun said:


> I grew up in Marathon Florida.  And in the seventies we would go there twice a summer for a week to 10 days and fish.  We caught unbelievable amounts of fish.  i can remember one time we anchored up behind a shrimp boat and the mutton snapper were stacked to the surface and we pulled them in as fast as you could put a line in the water.  We also caught giant tarpon in the Fort anchorage.  That is a special place no doubt and looks like you had a blast.



Oh I did, Im already Daydreaming about future trips

d-a


----------



## Dawg Tired (Feb 5, 2012)

Them Yella Tails can get fun too! And are mitey tasty


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 8, 2012)

Great trip Doug!  Those are some solid muttons, it's been a long time since I've caught any.  Those are some flag yellowtails too!


----------

